# Puppy Selection. ( Size )



## RWAVEGAS (Feb 15, 2016)

My question is in regards to size. Are there any tips or things to look for if i like the larger dogs? Is there any real way or at least a more positive way to find a puppy that will grow into being that large male if i get pick of the litter???? The larger puppies are not always the ones growing into becoming the larger dogs are they? I have never purchased this way so it's just a question. i'm interested in the breeders since they would have first hand knowledge of this and could answer my question with a more definitive answer from their litters.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not sure if the difference is notable from such a young age (some breeders let you select from 5/6 weeks on), so I can't help with that. But if I were you, I would contact a good breeder in your area and ask them if they can determine that, and if so, if you can have what they believe will be the largest dog from their next litter.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Let your breeder know what you are looking for...more importantly what temperament you're looking for and they will be able to match you. The biggest puppy doesn't always grow to be a large dog...my puppy was a sausage and at 3 years old we may be lucky to hit 75lbs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Exactly - twice I have had a significantly smaller puppy at birth who has ended up being the biggest adult in the litter....there is really NO way to tell at birth or at 8 weeks who is going to be what size as an adult.

Lee


----------



## RWAVEGAS (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting, I have a few breeders i am talking to, one is active on this site and knows my interest. The kennel is big on the working side of things so i'm pretty confident in the temperament of the dog to be. My interest is only aimed to be more confident in getting the larger dog. perhaps i'll simply buy a adult dog. Just putting my thoughts out there so thank you for the replies.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

If you're not against getting a young adult dog, that may be a good route for you. There seems to be wide variation on size and build at maturity now. I've seen a lot of GSD's that are a longer and thinner body style in the last 10 years or so. They came from parents what were not of the thinner style but perhaps a past relative? They're fine and healthy but sometimes a shock to someone who wants the big front end of some of the males.

If you're patient, you may be able to find a young adult that is just what you need. A word in with breeders may help with your search. They do get dogs back that they want to find the perfect "right" home for.... If you did go this route, you might have the benefit of getting a later xray to show if the hips look good to carry the extra weight....

Also, watch out for breeding quality on those that advertise "oversize" as a big feature.... sometimes that's all they're breeding for an health is not a concern.. just something to think about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a male that is on the larger size of the spectrum. His breeder does NOT breed for this, nor does anyone I train with get impressed with size.
The larger dogs may break down over time, if they are working dogs. 
Unless you need a dog for service and physical support, there is no reason to want a larger structured GSD. IMO. There are other breeds that fill that niche. GSD's are a medium size breed, according to the standard.

I love Karlo, love him! But , he is retiring from IPO at 7 yrs of age so he will hopefully continue to have mobility in his senior years. He is still very agile and athletic, and I hope to keep him that way.
I have seen some dogs that can't walk due to their body breaking down from so many years of competition. I don't wish that on Karlo. Not worth the scorebook entry.
He was the largest male born, he wasn't the largest pup as they were growing(to that 8 week mark) but ended up topping out at 95# and 27". I fed raw, and kept stats on his growth. He averaged 3# per week til he leveled off at 8 months. I didn't want a large male, I have a female the same size as him. I still wonder if my well had miracle grow in it, lol.

This is a recent photo of him with my other male, who is 24" and 75#...Gambit looks like a peanut next to Karlo! 

Karlo trialing:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My female was 80# in January. I was hoping that this was just from winter inactivity. We've been outside everyday for 3 or so hours of exercise in the last 10 days and she dropped right back down to 70#. She's almost 2 so I feel better about being able to keep her at 70# for most of the year - better for her health Yea!! At 27" WTW - 70 looks good on her, good movement, tuck and trim.


----------

